# Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?



## Creedness (31. August 2016)

*Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Hey zusammen

und zwar geht es um folgende grafikkarte: 46500 - 2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Golden

Bei BF1 wird die gerne mal etwas lauter (nicht extrem störend; mit 80/81 C°) und nun überlege ich den lüfter zu tauschen.
Mein Plan wäre, die gesamte Abdeckung zu entfernen und einen anderen einfach zu befestigen.

Geht das einfach so? Mir wurden die Pure Wings 2 120mm PWM empfohlen, hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge?
Und benötige ich zwingend solch einen Gelid VGA Adapter? Sollte alles nach wie vor über MSI Afterburner steuerbar sein.

Danke für eure Antworten !!

lg


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Wird nicht viel bringen. 
Einfach nen Nachrüstkühler kaufen und freuen und sich an den besseren Temperaturen erfreuen.
Bspw. einen Raijintek Morpheus mit 2 guten Lüftern. Den kannst du fast auf jede Grafikkarte klatschen (sofern PCB mit Lochabständen passt) und die Temperaturen sind erste Sahne (gewinnt sogar gegen eine AiO WaKü mit 280er Radiator).

Edit: Willst du dass die Karte nur leiser wird, oder kühler?
Viel kühler wird sie dadurch nicht, durch einen besseren Lüfter aber wenigstens etwas leiser.

Edit2: Besserer Lüfter wäre der eloop B12-PS und ja du brauchst solch einen Adapter.

Edit3: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 Kabelbinders Lüftertest


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. August 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Einfache Methode:
Blende abnehmen und zwei 92mm oder einen 120mm draufschnallen. Steuerung dann wahlweise übers Board (UEFI) oder die Karte selbst (VGA-Adapter).
Optional: Wärmeleitpaste austauschen.

Konsequente Methode:
Kühler runternehmen und einen Arctic Mono oder TwinTurbo draufsetzen.
Zur Steuerung liegt jeweils ein Adapter (12V oder 7V an Molex) bei. Andernfalls auch hier wieder per Board (UEFI) oder Karte (VGA-Adapter) steuern.


----------



## Jarafi (2. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Würde dir, wenn du sowas machen magst, auch den Raijintek Morpheus ans Herz legen.
Dann zwei gute Lüfter deiner Wahl und gut is.

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Für eine GTX 660? 😚
Ist das nicht ein klein wenig overpowered?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Kann man immer weiter verwenden 
Und je besser der Kühler, desto leiser und kühler die Karte. Warum sollte man was schlechtes nehmen, dass dann nicht mehr für bspw. eine andere Karte reicht?


----------



## Jarafi (2. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Für eine GTX 660? 
> Ist das nicht ein klein wenig overpowered?



Naja, was heißt overpwoered? Wenn ich eine Karte leise und kühl möchte, ist ein fetter Kühler mit wzei langsamen Lüftern doch super.
Außerdem heizen manche 660 ganzs chön.

Und wie angesprochen, bei der nächsten Karte sollte er ja auch passen 

Grüße


----------



## alf81 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

na ja der neue Kühler ist ja teurer als es die Karte noch wert ist  ich würde auch erst mahl neue Wärmeleitpaste versuchen.wenn das nichts bringt dann ein 120er lüfter drauf schnallen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (5. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter einfach ersetzen?*

Also ich hab 2x 120mm PWM-Lüfter anstatt der 2x 90mm Standard-Lüfter draufgeschnallt und mit einem Adapter an der GraKa angeschlossen. Ergebnis: Die Lüfter ließen sich nicht ordentlich steuern. Statt 0% Drehzahl im Idle liefen die mit 100%. Manchmal dann 0%. Auch Werte zwischen 20% und 100% in der Lüfterkurve wurden nicht richtig geregelt. Könnte man aber mit SpeedFan und einem 4Pin-Anschluss übers Mainboard regeln, wenn man das möchte.

Zur Kühlleistung/Lautstärke:
Die Kühlleistung der Eigenkonstruktion bei 100% (1400 RPM) ist schwächer als die des Standards bei 100% (glaub so 2800-3000RPM). D.h. wenn du ans max. gehen möchtest, wird das grenzwertig, ich kam dann so auf 85°C. Dafür war es insgesamt leiser. Ich bin dann wieder aufs original zurück, da krieg ich mit 75-80% Drehzahlen 75-80°C und die 120mm Lüfter durften wieder das Gehäuse kühlen.


----------

